# Google Earth



## sidcool (Jan 23, 2006)

hey guys i have recently installed google earth beta .can somebody tell me how to oprate it.i try searching for cities but it does not show anything.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jan 23, 2006)

Maybe you type just the name of the city. You have to type the name of the country separated from the name of the city by commas.


----------



## shwetanshu (Jan 23, 2006)

ok back to topic... if i remember correctly the search feature is only for US and UK or some other countries but not for India


----------



## gaurav_sood91 (Jan 23, 2006)

I use the search feature and i have no problems using it. Somewhere in the view toolbar.


----------



## Nikhilsam (Jan 28, 2006)

*Google Earth view your city.*

*In the left side of the Google earth You have an option called "Layers"
under this option check the "Google earth community" this lists all the 
names of important cities and some important places. Try this, although
it lists almost all places, but use your mouse and search option. I have the
same problem and I even can't view my own city! Happy searching *


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Feb 1, 2006)

I am living in Delhi and I have no problems in the search, but it doesn't work in some cities of india. Visit earth.google.com and view the 'Detailed Cities' in the Support section


----------



## planetcall (Feb 1, 2006)

Can someone post some screenshots of Patna using Google Earth ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello, I have just downloaded and installed the application in the hope of seeing my city and hopefully my locality as well but Google has not yet added the data. I can only see the overview of Kolkata and not the detailed area.

Anyway, can anyone tell me what data does google earth provide with regards to India? Can I see the exact area details of the major cities?


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 12, 2006)

it provides everythin dude
just wait for the buffer to be 100%

i saw my school & college also


----------



## shaunak (Feb 14, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hello, I have just downloaded and installed the application in the hope of seeing my city and hopefully my locality as well but Google has not yet added the data. I can only see the overview of Kolkata and not the detailed area.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone tell me what data does google earth provide with regards to India? Can I see the exact area details of the major cities?


wats your locality?
i even saw places like 24 parganas and as far as my knowloege of kolkata goes thats pretty out of town!

btw google has uploaded new immages of mumbai and its very detailed. the following places are visible
>flight deck of vikrant zoomable upto eye alt of 400mts(ya you can see it!)
>pawan hans(its labled as an airport)
>vt station and railway lines up to bandra
>unfinished bandra worli sea link
>marine drive 

by the way delhi seems to be the most detailed.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 15, 2006)

sidcool said:
			
		

> hey guys i have recently installed google earth beta .can somebody tell me how to oprate it.i try searching for cities but it does not show anything.



first of all tell ur net config.  doesent open anything without broadband.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 15, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> Hello, I have just downloaded and installed the application in the hope of seeing my city and hopefully my locality as well but Google has not yet added the data. I can only see the overview of Kolkata and not the detailed area.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone tell me what data does google earth provide with regards to India? Can I see the exact area details of the major cities?


well delhi was damn good. even garden of rastrapati bhawan. and a flight on runway. donno abt schools though. saw buildings but not in detail. mumbai is also upgraded. but dont think any other city is in such detail.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 15, 2006)

well there is nothing abt lucknow. if anyone related to google is seeing this then plz look for this small town also by ur big satellites!!! want to know how it looks from the space.


----------



## krazydude (Feb 15, 2006)

Maybe coz its beta its giving some probs


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Feb 15, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> well there is nothing abt lucknow. if anyone related to google is seeing this then plz look for this small town also by ur big satellites!!! want to know how it looks from the space.


even i could not locate lucknow and agra. i dont think they have uploaded the pics...


----------



## Rohan Rastogi (Mar 6, 2006)

See this guys, it has everything about GEarth coverage in India

*earth.google.com/coverage/india_lg.jpg


----------

